# Just joined, and I'm wondering....



## SabreKittie (Dec 30, 2014)

....as I was told to fuck off on my very first post, for absolutely no reason, I'm wondering if this is the sort of community that welcomes new members and I've just had a bad experience, or have I stumbled into a clique and should not waste my time?


----------



## dbkick (Dec 30, 2014)

SabreKittie said:


> ....as I was told to fuck off on my very first post, for absolutely no reason, I'm wondering if this is the sort of community that welcomes new members and I've just had a bad experience, or have I stumbled into a clique and should not waste my time?


It has gotten worse over the past few years but don't take it personal.
Basically the way you're received here depends on you and your actions.


----------



## SabreKittie (Dec 30, 2014)

dbkick said:


> It has gotten worse over the past few years but don't take it personal.
> Basically the way you're received here depends on you and your actions.


I'm honestly not sure how to NOT take it personally, as you've just said the way you're received depends on you and your actions, and I wasn't the least bit rude with my post. :-/


----------



## dbkick (Dec 30, 2014)

SabreKittie said:


> I'm honestly not sure how to NOT take it personally, as you've just said the way you're received depends on you and your actions, and I wasn't the least bit rude with my post. :-/


If that's the case its on the other user that told you to fuck off.
Ignore it. Now if you start asking questions about how to set your timer that's asking for ridicule.


----------



## Growan (Dec 30, 2014)

.....to wander into a thread about a brain tumor in which people have cited scientific studies about the efficacy of cannabis, and state it makes you livid when people claim it works is just daft. Especially in the Tone n Talk section. 
In your situation, it may not be of any use, but don't go round pissing on other peoples cornflakes on your first post and expect to get a slap on the back for it.

Oh, did you managed to find somewhere to score some weed in the end?!?


----------



## SabreKittie (Dec 30, 2014)

Growan said:


> .....to wander into a thread about a brain tumor in which people have cited scientific studies about the efficacy of cannabis, and state it makes you livid when people claim it works is just daft. Especially in the Tone n Talk section.
> In your situation, it may not be of any use, but don't go round pissing on other peoples cornflakes on your first post and expect to get a slap on the back for it.
> 
> Oh, did you managed to find somewhere to score some weed in the end?!?


I've seen the research. Read it all before. Did I, or did I not say that my daughter was also suffering from a similar disease? I'm sorry it hurts your feelings that I don't automatically buy into pro-cannabis propaganda any more than I buy into anti-cannabis propaganda. I'm not stupid or unreasonable, and a handful of anecdotal evidence means nothing. Show me a real study with real measurable results and I might change my mind, but it simply isn't there. Wanting something to be true doesn't make it true.

Also, I was nothing but polite when I stated my opinion. Had I typed out my actual reaction to the thread, I might see a reason for your childishness. But maybe you're just shy and looking for a way to start a conversation. Otherwise why would you have followed me to this thread?


----------



## SabreKittie (Dec 30, 2014)

And sadly, no, I did not find a hookup, but to be honest I've stopped looking at this point in the night.


----------



## Growan (Dec 30, 2014)

SabreKittie said:


> I've seen the research. Read it all before. Did I, or did I not say that my daughter was also suffering from a similar disease? I'm sorry it hurts your feelings that I don't automatically buy into pro-cannabis propaganda any more than I buy into anti-cannabis propaganda. I'm not stupid or unreasonable, and a handful of anecdotal evidence means nothing. Show me a real study with real measurable results and I might change my mind, but it simply isn't there. Wanting something to be true doesn't make it true.
> 
> Also, I was nothing but polite when I stated my opinion. Had I typed out my actual reaction to the thread, I might see a reason for your childishness. But maybe you're just shy and looking for a way to start a conversation. Otherwise why would you have followed me to this thread?


I actually just hit the new posts tab, and this was the first posting.

Likewise, I don't buy into everything I read. I'm no sheep.
multiforme glioma is a raging bull of a condition which I accept may not be effected beneficially by use of cannabis. This isn't that surprising since survival time is only increased by a matter of months when chemotherapy and surgery are employed as opposed to no treatment, but of course you know that.
In the case of the other patient with a 7 year life expectancy, I would say that a cannabis concentrate would have enough time to have a positive effect.

To state that shooting cannabis in a petri dish with a firearm destroys the cells too (sorry, can't quote you properly the post has been deleted) is basically just bollocks and made your whole post kind of pointless. 

You say cannabis doesn't cure cancer and it makes you livid when people say it does, others say it works and you can keep your anger to yourself. Your 'actual reaction ' must have been pretty clearly represented in your comment, or you most likely wouldn't have got the response you did.


----------



## SabreKittie (Dec 30, 2014)

Actually, now that you aren't being a douche-nozzle, I'll clarify a couple of things. First, you are confusing glioma with glioblastoma, the latter being the fast growing type, the former being the slower growing type. Multiforme just means she has multiple tumors. The studies we are referring to are supposed to work specifically for the type of tumors she has. Seven years to live and all that. So don't think that I haven't been down this road, and yeah, my daughter is dying, so this kind of shit really pisses me off. Because it is bullshit, and I wish it wasn't. And as with things like faith healing, it really hurts me to see people go through the extra hardship of false hope that some miracle cure is going to make everything better. Sometimes people do make "miraculous" recoveries, but most don't. Cannabis can be a great help for anxiety, anorexia, nausea, and other symptoms of the disease and the mediocre treatments available for it, but that's all. Also, I said shooting cancer cells with a gun in a petri dish, not shooting cannabis in a petri dish. That doesn't even make sense. Are you high right now? If so, you're excused if you promise to share.


----------



## Growan (Dec 30, 2014)

SabreKittie said:


> I said shooting cancer cells with a gun in a petri dish, not shooting cannabis in a petri dish. That doesn't even make sense. Are you high right now? If so, you're excused if you promise to share.


Yeah, I screwed up the 'quote' as I was trying to go back to the other thread to get it right. Fail, huh? And no, believe it or not, not high, drunk or otherwise.

I'm glad a got the wrong condition that's affecting your daughter. The other sounds like the worst sort of a nightmare.

I personally know a woman in her 50s who came back an aggressive cervical cancer after taking a tincture made from homegrown cannabis and home distilled alcohol. It was either her own body's strength, the tincture or miracle/fluke/coincidence. She rejected the offer of chemo etc.
Obviously not a perfect comparison, just a case I can speak of without plucking stories from the internet.

...so you say the studies show effacacy in cases like your daughter's, but in her case it's not working?

(I am almost always a douche-nozzle, just so you know)

Edit: just reread and it almost sounded like I was implying your situation was anything less than a nightmare, not my intention


----------



## SabreKittie (Dec 30, 2014)

The studies, as I said, show only anecdotal evidence. They've shown that tumor cells are affected by the cannabis, but they don't know enough about it to even begin to know how to treat anything with it. Maybe someday there will be a cure based on this research, and I do hope there will be, although it will of course be a bitter victory, but hemp seed oil, etc. is not going to do it. I do find stories like the one you mentioned interesting, because it could very well be that she has a unique immune system that can "by her body's own strength" make her well. Or maybe the tincture cause some kind of reaction. Most likely it was just a coincidence, but the fact is people do sometimes recover from "incurable" diseases, and no one knows why. Which is why we want to attribute it to god or our drug of choice. I will grant, though, that hemp seed oil is really nutritious, which is a good thing for any kind of recovery.

So I apologize if I came off as an angry grouch (as some of you were described in another thread, apparently) but this kind of thing is one of my biggest peeves.


----------



## SabreKittie (Dec 30, 2014)

Ha ha, re: your edit, I was going to tease you about that, and wanted to talk more about some things without going off topic, but I haven't figured out how to PM on here yet.


----------



## Growan (Dec 31, 2014)

Also apologies for the shitty welcome to the site. Sorry.


SabreKittie said:


> The studies, as I said, show only anecdotal evidence. They've shown that tumor cells are affected by the cannabis, but they don't know enough about it to even begin to know how to treat anything with it. Maybe someday there will be a cure based on this research, and I do hope there will be, although it will of course be a bitter victory, but hemp seed oil, etc. is not going to do it. I do find stories like the one you mentioned interesting, because it could very well be that she has a unique immune system that can "by her body's own strength" make her well. Or maybe the tincture cause some kind of reaction. Most likely it was just a coincidence, but the fact is people do sometimes recover from "incurable" diseases, and no one knows why. Which is why we want to attribute it to god or our drug of choice. I will grant, though, that hemp seed oil is really nutritious, which is a good thing for any kind of recovery.
> 
> So I apologize if I came off as an angry grouch (as some of you were described in another thread, apparently) but this kind of thing is one of my biggest peeves.


OK. I take all that on board, but since you're not anti-cannabis, why the hell wouldn't you consider trying something that anecdotal evidence says works? Your daughter is dying, but rather than try something that may work, you get angry that people say it worked for them, or somebody, or a petri dish? Don't get it....

If it was me in that situation I'd be trying everything before slamming it for being unproven. You might even find me praying, which is not something I do or believe in. You wouldn't find me telling people not to pray for my loved one.

Just because cannabis is used recreationally by healthy people, doesn't preclude it from having as yet unproven health benefits, surely?


----------



## Growan (Dec 31, 2014)

SabreKittie said:


> Ha ha, re: your edit, I was going to tease you about that, and wanted to talk more about some things without going off topic, but I haven't figured out how to PM on here yet.


Pming is done by starting a conversation. Click the persons avi, and then the start conversation button on the pop up. May not be there until you become more established member, as with the 'like' feature


----------



## SabreKittie (Dec 31, 2014)

No, it absolutely doesn't, and while I understand why you would feel like trying everything and anything that anyone has ever claimed might help, I suppose I'm more of a realist, and also it would be impractical. When she was diagnosed she was only five, and I had only been smoking casually for a couple of years, so even if I had thought it would help, it isn't legal here even for medical use, and it would have been risky for me to try to make edibles on my own with almost zero experience with it. I did bring it up to her doctors, and I know they aren't anti-cannabis, as they do prescribe cannabis based meds for nausea, but they almost kind of laughed at me for even mentioning it. By the time she was really ill, the main symptom was nonstop nausea and vomiting, so edibles would have been out of the question.

You would never catch me praying, though. I talk to myself all the time, but I never expect an answer. Faith healers are almost exclusively scam artists, and they took quite a lot of money from my partner's grandparents after he became a paraplegic and they went to one after another before accepting that "God's answer was no." Makes my blood boil.

edit: "He" refers to the grandfather, not my boyfriend. My life sucks, but not quite THAT much. Yet.


----------



## Growan (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm in Ireland, which is about as backward as you can get regarding medical cannabis use. Frankly that has zero bearing on my choices with regards to growing, processing and using it any way I choose. I find it helps with my arthritis, but I am a light user, I rarely sit down just get stoned 'for the buzz'. 

And yeah, faith healers taking money are all charlatans. The church is a hugely successful scam in my eyes.

As for making edibles EVERYTHING you need to know is here on this site, but a concentrate like an oil or tincture would probably be more suitable for somebody unable to keep food down. 

And doctors aren't paid to tell you cannabis might help. They get their pay packets by handing out antibiotics, antidepressants and flue jabs. Most GPs are as useless as priests in my experience, which i admit is limited.


----------



## SabreKittie (Dec 31, 2014)

I agree with you in general on your last point, but I don't think the pediatric oncologists are holding out on a known cure. I think they may be as predisposed as the general population to think that cannabis is more or less just meant to be recreational, but the real fault lies with the policies that don't allow researchers to do their jobs and figure out all that it does have to offer. If I had known of this site (assuming it existed in 2007?) I might have tried something like a tincture, but I might have decided against it anyway just because it might have made it difficult to recognize a serious neurological symptom in a child who is stoned. I'm too new to PM apparently, and I'm going to bed, but I'd love to discuss this more later. Sorry again that we both lost our tempers and got off on the wrong foot.


----------



## Growan (Dec 31, 2014)

SabreKittie said:


> I agree with you in general on your last point, but I don't think the pediatric oncologists are holding out on a known cure. I think they may be as predisposed as the general population to think that cannabis is more or less just meant to be recreational, but the real fault lies with the policies that don't allow researchers to do their jobs and figure out all that it does have to offer. If I had known of this site (assuming it existed in 2007?) I might have tried something like a tincture, but I might have decided against it anyway just because it might have made it difficult to recognize a serious neurological symptom in a child who is stoned. I'm too new to PM apparently, and I'm going to bed, but I'd love to discuss this more later. Sorry again that we both lost our tempers and got off on the wrong foot.


Yeah, it's a poignant subject alright. 
It's 7:45am here, I've been insomniac-ing since 2. 
Kids are awake now, the day begins for real....

Sweet dreams, and I'll no doubt see you around.

Top tip - stay out of the Politics section. It's nasty in there.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't think anyone is gonna hold hands and skip through the woods here, but overall ppl seem to be fairly decent...The trick is to overlook the bs and take it all lightly because everybody is tough behind a keyboard, and it's not like your uncle, mother, brother or something saying horrible things to you - just randomduechebag on the other side of the world. Randomdouchebag on the other side of the world exists in every community 

I've had my fair share of conflicts w/ riu ppl but at the end of the day this place is loaded with an abundance of good information and cool people IMO...


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 31, 2014)

Yo check this thread out n you'll see how kind some of the people are here:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/sad-morning.855698/#post-11189528


----------



## yktind (Dec 31, 2014)

Usually people are pretty helpful around here. I actually owe a huge thanks to this forum for getting me to the point I'm at. I am by no means a world class or even local class grower but it is night and day from where I started. Shrug it off and don't give up the peeps here. 

Hope you find some smoke


----------



## bravedave (Dec 31, 2014)

Growan said:


> ...
> Top tip - stay out of the Politics section. It's nasty in there.


Oh. oh.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)

@SabreKittie This site is full of trolls, if you need to ask a question shoot me a pm. It should be open to you now.


----------



## Shed&Breakfest (Dec 31, 2014)

Growan said:


> .....to wander into a thread about a brain tumor in which people have cited scientific studies about the efficacy of cannabis, and state it makes you livid when people claim it works is just daft. Especially in the Tone n Talk section.
> In your situation, it may not be of any use, but don't go round pissing on other peoples cornflakes on your first post and expect to get a slap on the back for it.
> 
> Oh, did you managed to find somewhere to score some weed in the end?!?


and this is me ignoring everything he has to say here on out....


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)

Shed&Breakfest said:


> and this is me ignoring everything he has to say here on out....


@Growan is following me!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)

@bravedave is following me


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm reviving the cherry thread in toke and talk!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)

@SabreKittie https://www.rollitup.org/t/ganga-growing-girls-are-hard-to-find.841898/ Op is a zombie FYI


----------



## SabreKittie (Jan 13, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> @SabreKittie https://www.rollitup.org/t/ganga-growing-girls-are-hard-to-find.841898/ Op is a zombie FYI


Dr. Pecker, did you like all of my posts because you're looking for a good time? For all you know I'm 400 pounds and have a mustache and a grab-bag of STDs. Although, how I would have accomplished the latter given the former is quite the mystery.


----------



## lawlrus (Jan 13, 2015)

SabreKittie said:


> I've seen the research. Read it all before. Did I, or did I not say that my daughter was also suffering from a similar disease? I'm sorry it hurts your feelings that I don't automatically buy into pro-cannabis propaganda any more than I buy into anti-cannabis propaganda. I'm not stupid or unreasonable, and a handful of anecdotal evidence means nothing. Show me a real study with real measurable results and I might change my mind, but it simply isn't there. Wanting something to be true doesn't make it true.
> 
> Also, I was nothing but polite when I stated my opinion. Had I typed out my actual reaction to the thread, I might see a reason for your childishness. But maybe you're just shy and looking for a way to start a conversation. Otherwise why would you have followed me to this thread?


I'm a new member too (been here a while but never really posted) and I like this post. You have a good head on your shoulders and we need more moderate, reasonable people willing to look at the issue from both sides. Take care.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 13, 2015)

SabreKittie said:


> ....as I was told to fuck off on my very first post, for absolutely no reason, I'm wondering if this is the sort of community that welcomes new members and I've just had a bad experience, or have I stumbled into a clique and should not waste my time?


i can't remember what word it is for it, but when a group treats a new member like shit for a while as welcoming them into the group or whatever. happened to me lol don't take it all seriously

try out the "lets get drunk" thread in toke and talk, i think u would like it there


----------



## Shed&Breakfest (Jan 13, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i can't remember what word it is for it, but when a group treats a new member like shit for a while as welcoming them into the group or whatever. happened to me lol don't take it all seriously
> 
> try out the "lets get drunk" thread in toke and talk, i think u would like it there


drunk ppl are annoying as fuck


----------



## Growan (Jan 13, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i can't remember what word it is for it, but when a group treats a new member like shit for a while as welcoming them into the group or whatever. happened to me lol don't take it all seriously
> 
> try out the "lets get drunk" thread in toke and talk, i think u would like it there


I think the term 'beasting' is used in the british military for that kind of thing, but that's not what was going on here.

Ms. Sabre was upset by people in that thread harping on about this miracle cure despite there being no proven research to confirm it works. And she said so, which is her right.
Knowing the op, Chingown reasonably well, as far as knowing people on the internet goes, I dropped a typical Toke n Talk type response which was "May I be the first to welcome you to the forum. Now fuck off." A bit harsh, maybe but meant with no particular malice. I was only really trying to say "the guys dad is dying, everybody else in the thread hopes he'll take oil and see benefits, what are you doing here?" In hindsight that would have been a far more diplomatic response. 
Anyway, the thread got closed and both Sabre's post and my reply got deleted, no doubt because somebody hit the report post button. The mod possibly overreacted there, but hey. Water, bridge.....

I think me and Sabre got over that hiccup in this thread anyway, so hopefully all's well.


----------



## Growan (Jan 13, 2015)

SabreKittie said:


> Dr. Pecker, did you like all of my posts because you're looking for a good time? For all you know I'm 400 pounds and have a mustache and a grab-bag of STDs. Although, how I would have accomplished the latter given the former is quite the mystery.


Shed liked all my posts too, like we were having a face off, and they were da backup. Way gangsta.

And then.....


Shed&Breakfest said:


> and this is me ignoring everything he has to say here on out....


....so who knows. Like it but ignore it. Hey why not. 

Anyway, how you finding the place?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/rick-simpsons-hemp-oil-medicine

Good read on cases claimed to have cancer cured by Mr Simpsons hemp oil


----------



## Growan (Jan 13, 2015)

FilthyFletch said:


> http://www.hightimes.com/read/rick-simpsons-hemp-oil-medicine
> 
> Good read on cases claimed to have cancer cued by Mr Simpsons hemp oil


There's plenty of stories like that, and I sincerely hope the truth is that it works. And that enough research takes place to prove it.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 13, 2015)

Most of his work was documented but when the Canadian gov raided him they took his medical findings also to keep it quiet. I had heard he was out reproducing the results again on the dl so hopefully full documentation is able to be shown. I know it helps with many illnesses especially epilepcy, pain management,vision issues along with migrains and ability to stop tremors. I have seen people I know change from the use of these canninaboid derived meds...forgive my god awful spelling.


----------



## Shed&Breakfest (Jan 13, 2015)

Growan said:


> Shed liked all my posts too, like we were having a face off, and they were da backup. Way gangsta.
> 
> And then.....
> 
> ...


LMFAO, no bud, i was only replying to that post because i agreed with it...smh... i was talking about the OP who claims cannibis oil doesn't cure cancer... which is bold faced lie because THC causes autophagy in the human body... so in other words when i said 'he' i meant the OP not you

figured that be pretty easy to understand since i did in fact 'like' all your posts smh... w/e


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2015)

Growan said:


> There's plenty of stories like that, and I sincerely hope the truth is that it works. And that enough research takes place to prove it.


I think that many times just "believing it will work", "helps it work".


----------



## Shed&Breakfest (Jan 13, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think that many times just "believing it will work", "helps it work".


the power of intention is deff a real thing


----------



## Growan (Jan 13, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think that many times just "believing it will work", "helps it work".





Shed&Breakfest said:


> the power of intention is deff a real thing


...and that, my friends, is good enough for this goat.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 13, 2015)

SabreKittie said:


> ....as I was told to fuck off on my very first post, for absolutely no reason, I'm wondering if this is the sort of community that welcomes new members and I've just had a bad experience, or have I stumbled into a clique and should not waste my time?


no its not that clique like here , compared to those at UK420
the mods here allow a great deal of trolling, compared to say grass city 
although they do tend to clear up many of the silly posts here, unlike the old mr nice forum where folk would spoil each others threads on the daily and nothing got deleted

there are lots of good growers here and some nice people too, but unfortunately the trolls are more prevalent
they don't call it trollitup for nothing 
try not to let the mean people upset you, or tell them to fuck off back if it makes you feel better
a sense of humour helps 

peace


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2015)

I would consider the results dr.william courtney is getting with juicing to be a little more than circumstatial evidence. Juicing seems like it is the next big thing.
Cant speak on the rso but have heard people say that applied topically it does work on skin cancer.

Anf no offense to op but how do you think they can conduct a proper study when the feds will shut that shit down in a heartbeat. they dont allow nor do they want research tp take place on marijuana fpr medicinal purposes because they are too invested against it.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 13, 2015)

SabreKittie said:


> Dr. Pecker, did you like all of my posts because you're looking for a good time? For all you know I'm 400 pounds and have a mustache and a grab-bag of STDs. Although, how I would have accomplished the latter given the former is quite the mystery.


I do it so you get the trophy, it unlocks pms and the like button


----------



## SabreKittie (Jan 13, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I would consider the results dr.william courtney is getting with juicing to be a little more than circumstatial evidence. Juicing seems like it is the next big thing.
> Cant speak on the rso but have heard people say that applied topically it does work on skin cancer.
> 
> Anf no offense to op but how do you think they can conduct a proper study when the feds will shut that shit down in a heartbeat. they dont allow nor do they want research tp take place on marijuana fpr medicinal purposes because they are too invested against it.



That is exactly my point. The research needs to be done, but can't be, because the government is run by fuckwits.

Er, I mean, OF COURSE cannabis cures cancer! That's why nobody ever dies from cancer anymore, you know, unless they are some crazy anti-cannabis moron! Sorry, but potheads get cancer, too. Even the ones who are into edibles.

I like the idea that it might work topically on skin cancer, though. There would be no blood/brain barrier to deal with, so I could see that happening.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 13, 2015)

SabreKittie said:


> ....as I was told to fuck off on my very first post, for absolutely no reason, I'm wondering if this is the sort of community that welcomes new members and I've just had a bad experience, or have I stumbled into a clique and should not waste my time?


Just fuq off already bitch!!!


Hahaha! We here at RIU just messing with u. But yeha some ppl are just dicks but some like to push ur button and others are trolling and some are helpful.
But dont take it personal.
You can tank me later bra!


----------



## Shed&Breakfest (Jan 13, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> no its not that clique like here , compared to those at UK420
> the mods here allow a great deal of trolling, compared to say grass city
> although they do tend to clear up many of the silly posts here, unlike the old mr nice forum where folk would spoil each others threads on the daily and nothing got deleted
> 
> ...


the only cliques i've noticed are those who act like normal human beings and those who are here to only troll... other than that i'd say there are no cliques


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2015)

we cant control what people say (obviously)
but we certainly dont allow people to straight up tell someone "fuck you" 
sometimes in toke n talk people will say it to eachother but its left there because its meant jokingly between two friends.

Alot of time newbies will come on here and flipp shit after someone helps them and tells them basically they dont like their advice rudely so theother user says fuck you 

if it happens again just click "report" under their posts we certainly cannot mod every single post written so it helps if you use it


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2015)

Before you write juicing off as another way to legitimize medical mj without any real medicinal benefits you should check out this short video please. I know some people on this site were rude to you but it really can be a wealth of knowledge, sounds like you went to the TnT section right away though and while that is fun don't expect to leave there smarter lol.
Anyways here is the vid I hope you atleast look at, he is married to one of his patients and the fact that she is still alive is testament that there is hidden medicinal benefits in juicing raw cannabis. Its not about THC or CBD its about THCa, the acid that comes before THC gets decarboxylated. It does not have the narcotic effect but is far more effective this way.


----------



## Growan (Jan 14, 2015)

Shed&Breakfest said:


> LMFAO, no bud, i was only replying to that post because i agreed with it...smh... i was talking about the OP who claims cannibis oil doesn't cure cancer... which is bold faced lie because THC causes autophagy in the human body... so in other words when i said 'he' i meant the OP not you
> 
> figured that be pretty easy to understand since i did in fact 'like' all your posts smh... w/e


Sorry bud, paid more attention to the 'his posts' (she's a shee, see...) and name on the quote than the context you wrote it in! Silly goat. Not always on the same planet as the rest of y'all.


----------



## Growan (Jan 14, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> no its not that clique like here , compared to those at UK420
> the mods here allow a great deal of trolling, compared to say grass city
> although they do tend to clear up many of the silly posts here, unlike the old mr nice forum where folk would spoil each others threads on the daily and nothing got deleted
> 
> ...


I actually thought SabreKitty was trolling Ching's thread, which is why I replied as I did. Up until that point I had not posted, because I felt it a personal (publicly shared) matter and that I would just read through and digest rather than add my opinion publicly. I figured I'd pm my boy and keep it private. 
....then I read the really negative (users first) post that totally went against the grain and replied with I thought was an appropriate level of sensitivity at the time. 
Ching has told me he appreciated the gesture since, so I feel vindicated, and I think Sabre has accepted my apology and understands my reasoning.


----------



## SabreKittie (Jan 14, 2015)

Growan said:


> I actually thought SabreKitty was trolling Ching's thread, which is why I replied as I did. Up until that point I had not posted, because I felt it a personal (publicly shared) matter and that I would just read through and digest rather than add my opinion publicly. I figured I'd pm my boy and keep it private.
> ....then I read the really negative (users first) post that totally went against the grain and replied with I thought was an appropriate level of sensitivity at the time.
> Ching has told me he appreciated the gesture since, so I feel vindicated, and I think Sabre has accepted my apology and understands my reasoning.


Of course, to be fair, I also wished the OP the best in a bad situation. Had I known the site better, I would have started a new thread about it. Faith healing and miracle cures are my biggest peeves. I heard a story once about some guy claiming he had a cure to cancer and was giving his clients "chemotherapy" by IV in hotel rooms or something......turned out that what he was giving them was mostly household cleaners. At least in this case the "miracle cure" is in no way harmful and nobody is making money scamming people about it, I simply don't buy into it.


----------



## SabreKittie (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Before you write juicing off as another way to legitimize medical mj without any real medicinal benefits you should check out this short video please. I know some people on this site were rude to you but it really can be a wealth of knowledge, sounds like you went to the TnT section right away though and while that is fun don't expect to leave there smarter lol.
> Anyways here is the vid I hope you atleast look at, he is married to one of his patients and the fact that she is still alive is testament that there is hidden medicinal benefits in juicing raw cannabis. Its not about THC or CBD its about THCa, the acid that comes before THC gets decarboxylated. It does not have the narcotic effect but is far more effective this way.


I like this video. It doesn't make any outrageous claims about curing cancer, and it really does seem like the raw cannabis worked wonders for her autoimmune problems. Plus juicing is totes healthy for you, so that probably was a bit of a factor, too. I wonder if it would work with my allergies....hmmm. But who can afford a plant a day? I can't.

I never said cannabis wasn't medicine, though. Just that it doesn't cure cancer (except possibly skin tumors?) But again, I do think it MIGHT someday if they find a good delivery method for it. Brain tumors are difficult to treat because of the issue with the blood/brain barrier, but I do wonder what would happen if real doctors decided to start using a THCa derivative directly on the tumors themselves. It would be fantastic if they developed that kind of drug; imagine no more chemo or radiation! But the reality is, it's still going to be some years before researchers and doctors get their hands untied enough to really study this properly.


----------



## Growan (Jan 14, 2015)

SabreKittie said:


> Of course, to be fair, I also wished the OP the best in a bad situation. Had I known the site better, I would have started a new thread about it. Faith healing and miracle cures are my biggest peeves. I heard a story once about some guy claiming he had a cure to cancer and was giving his clients "chemotherapy" by IV in hotel rooms or something......turned out that what he was giving them was mostly household cleaners. At least in this case the "miracle cure" is in no way harmful and nobody is making money scamming people about it, I simply don't buy into it.


You know what really bugs me? Homeopathy. "Here's some water. Once upon a time there was some element mixed into it before we diluted it to the nth degree. It'll fix you though."
There is a lot of bollocks out there to be sure.


----------



## SabreKittie (Jan 14, 2015)

Growan said:


> You know what really bugs me? Homeopathy. "Here's some water. Once upon a time there was some element mixed into it before we diluted it to the nth degree. It'll fix you though."
> There is a lot of bollocks out there to be sure.


Ha ha, homeopathy makes me laugh so hard. Supposedly the water "remembers" whatever was concentrated in it originally, even though there's practically nothing left by the time they've finished diluting it. I sure hope the water doesn't also remember the shit it had surely come into before this process!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Before you write juicing off as another way to legitimize medical mj without any real medicinal benefits you should check out this short video please. I know some people on this site were rude to you but it really can be a wealth of knowledge, sounds like you went to the TnT section right away though and while that is fun don't expect to leave there smarter lol.
> Anyways here is the vid I hope you atleast look at, he is married to one of his patients and the fact that she is still alive is testament that there is hidden medicinal benefits in juicing raw cannabis. Its not about THC or CBD its about THCa, the acid that comes before THC gets decarboxylated. It does not have the narcotic effect but is far more effective this way.


In the video it says if you have 30 plants you can juice one every day. Not true. that will only last 30 days then what? For the most part the video was good. practical and cost effective not so much. I would think even after juicing you could still extract a ton of oils.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 14, 2015)

Growan said:


> I actually thought SabreKitty was trolling Ching's thread, which is why I replied as I did. Up until that point I had not posted, because I felt it a personal (publicly shared) matter and that I would just read through and digest rather than add my opinion publicly. I figured I'd pm my boy and keep it private.
> ....then I read the really negative (users first) post that totally went against the grain and replied with I thought was an appropriate level of sensitivity at the time.
> Ching has told me he appreciated the gesture since, so I feel vindicated, and I think Sabre has accepted my apology and understands my reasoning.


Your such a dick dude I cant take it anymore.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> In the video it says if you have 30 plants you can juice one every day. Not true. that will only last 30 days then what? For the most part the video was good. practical and cost effective not so much.


Ya if this is the methid of trestment you want then you would probably have to know a fair amount of growers in addition to growing your own. What I dont think you are ccalculating in exactly is that it only takes the fans, your not juicing buds. If I was a med grower and knew a patient who juiced I would gladly give then the fans I cut off every now and again. I mean I just compost em anyways so no skin off my ass. 
But you are right that if you did a every day treatment (not sure recommended usage and dosage) then you would need to be sourcing your fans from outside your garden occasionally. not to mention that not everyone who is a patient would be juicing their leaves so their would prob be plenty to go around. Its in its infancy as a treatment imo but has serious possibilities. 
You know what they say, where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 14, 2015)

I went to a convention a couple years ago they had some of that juice they mixed it with orange juice. It didn't taste bad but they wanted 50$ for a relatively small bottle that only lasts a few days. They didn't like my questions as to why the garbage trim and fans were so expensive for sick people after admitting they got the trim for free and just juiced it. I've come to the conclusion buying it was not an option.


----------



## Growan (Jan 14, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Your such a dick dude I cant take it anymore. View attachment 3331548


You think I'm a dick? Interesting.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 14, 2015)

Growan said:


> You think I'm a dick? Interesting.


I'm joking I love goats.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 14, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


----------



## Growan (Jan 14, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm joking I love goats.


Well that's OK then. I thought for a minute I was going to have to toss you off the bridge.


----------



## carol boyd (Jan 15, 2015)

Shed&Breakfest said:


> the power of intention is deff a real thing



yes. the power of believing that it will work, just believe in yourself...


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm joking I love goats.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 15, 2015)

@That's not a goat. This is a goat.


----------



## Stonedvegan666 (Jan 16, 2015)

SabreKittie said:


> ....as I was told to fuck off on my very first post, for absolutely no reason, I'm wondering if this is the sort of community that welcomes new members and I've just had a bad experience, or have I stumbled into a clique and should not waste my time?


Same thing here basically. Ive met some very nice and very pretentious people. I'm here to learn and be a part of this growing community as well . I hope more people can be reasonable and patient. This is an outlet used by some to stroke egos though, not just to learn or teach. I'm patient for now. I might check out another forum if it doesn't change.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 16, 2015)

Stonedvegan666 said:


> Same thing here basically. Ive met some very nice and very pretentious people. I'm here to learn and be a part of this growing community as well . I hope more people can be reasonable and patient. This is an outlet used by some to stroke egos though, not just to learn or teach. I'm patient for now. I might check out another forum if it doesn't change.





SabreKittie said:


> ....as I was told to fuck off on my very first post, for absolutely no reason, I'm wondering if this is the sort of community that welcomes new members and I've just had a bad experience, or have I stumbled into a clique and should not waste my time?


Don't let the trolls get you down.
Water off a duck's back - there is an anti-asshole feature (the ignore button) that works wonders.
Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 16, 2015)

SabreKittie said:


> I'm honestly not sure how to NOT take it personally, as you've just said the way you're received depends on you and your actions, and I wasn't the least bit rude with my post. :-/


Due to the anonymity of the internet, people behave somewhat badly. If someone becomes too annoying, you can put them on "ignore" and never give them an audience.


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 16, 2015)

SabreKittie said:


> I've seen the research. Read it all before. Did I, or did I not say that my daughter was also suffering from a similar disease? I'm sorry it hurts your feelings that I don't automatically buy into pro-cannabis propaganda any more than I buy into anti-cannabis propaganda. I'm not stupid or unreasonable, and a handful of anecdotal evidence means nothing. Show me a real study with real measurable results and I might change my mind, but it simply isn't there. Wanting something to be true doesn't make it true.
> 
> Also, I was nothing but polite when I stated my opinion. Had I typed out my actual reaction to the thread, I might see a reason for your childishness. But maybe you're just shy and looking for a way to start a conversation. Otherwise why would you have followed me to this thread?


"Wanting something to be true doesn't make it true." For many, it does.


----------



## idreamgypsy (Jan 17, 2015)

Wondering if there is anyone on here that lives in my area? Looking for new friends in a new town! The kind that don't mind sitting around a magical fire pit, listening to great music on the beach and passing around my friend Falcor.
Coos Bay/North Bend Or.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

SabreKittie said:


> ....as I was told to fuck off on my very first post, for absolutely no reason, I'm wondering if this is the sort of community that welcomes new members and I've just had a bad experience, or have I stumbled into a clique and should not waste my time?


No mate, there are some proper beautiful people in here. I've only recently come back after a break and one of the first threads I came across was the positivity thread! Before I took my break I was involved in some exchanges with a frosty fucker in the uk growers thread. My own countrymen trolling like complete nobs. Those people are a minority and need to get a grip. 
Welcome to you, I extend a big smile and a digital handshake. 
Be cool...... Ish


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 17, 2015)

idreamgypsy said:


> Wondering if there is anyone on here that lives in my area? Looking for new friends in a new town! The kind that don't mind sitting around a magical fire pit, listening to great music on the beach and passing around my friend Falcor.
> Coos Bay/North Bend Or.


Sounds like fun but Im about 2000 miles from you. I'll be there in spirit though.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

idreamgypsy said:


> Wondering if there is anyone on here that lives in my area? Looking for new friends in a new town! The kind that don't mind sitting around a magical fire pit, listening to great music on the beach and passing around my friend Falcor.
> Coos Bay/North Bend Or.


I like the sound of a magical fire pit, across the pond though. Drat


----------



## calicocalyx (Jan 22, 2015)

idreamgypsy said:


> Wondering if there is anyone on here that lives in my area? Looking for new friends in a new town! The kind that don't mind sitting around a magical fire pit, listening to great music on the beach and passing around my friend Falcor.
> Coos Bay/North Bend Or.


I'm north of you, up in the coast range, for sure there are some legit people in your area. Sorry to hear your in Coos Bay. On another note I want to add that proper rest and diet support the bodies natural ability to heal, so in that context this herb can help. There are also lots of legit studies coming out with new understanding of CBD's and THC and how they help the body, I'll try and link some in later. You can't definitively say this herb heals, just like you can't say that it doesn't. Now for all the haters here, I have found that attacking someone usually goes hand in hand with a weak argument or insecure person. You know people wouldn't be talking this way in a grow shop or otherwise face to face. For myself, if your logic convinces me and my ego takes a hit, I'm still a better person for it."Knowing" is better than "believing". Believers always have doubt and so fight really hard to prove themselves, it's insecurity. If you know and don't have anything to prove, you can let those lil mosquitos go. Of course it's a little gratifying to smack em down, but are you here to learn or boast or what? I have only been here a short while and am a little jaded by the lack of maturity at times. Give me logic and reason and most importantly the science. Talking bout reaction.... yeah yeah yeah yeah.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2015)

calicocalyx said:


> I'm north of you, up in the coast range, for sure there are some legit people in your area. Sorry to hear your in Coos Bay. On another note I want to add that proper rest and diet support the bodies natural ability to heal, so in that context this herb can help. There are also lots of legit studies coming out with new understanding of CBD's and THC and how they help the body, I'll try and link some in later. You can't definitively say this herb heals, just like you can't say that it doesn't. Now for all the haters here, I have found that attacking someone usually goes hand in hand with a weak argument or insecure person. You know people wouldn't be talking this way in a grow shop or otherwise face to face. For myself, if your logic convinces me and my ego takes a hit, I'm still a better person for it."Knowing" is better than "believing". Believers always have doubt and so fight really hard to prove themselves, it's insecurity. If you know and don't have anything to prove, you can let those lil mosquitos go. Of course it's a little gratifying to smack em down, but are you here to learn or boast or what? I have only been here a short while and am a little jaded by the lack of maturity at times. Give me logic and reason and most importantly the science. Talking bout reaction.... yeah yeah yeah yeah.....


There will always be flamers & trolls, the anonymity of the internet gives them that security blanket knowing the won't take a kick to the nuts for mouthing off.

That said, I just try and ignore them - it is much like putting a screaming child in the corner for a time out.


----------

